# Spacers for solid axle Formula hub to 130mm?



## djharr (Mar 9, 2008)

I have an old Benotto touring frame that has 130mm spacing between the rear dropouts. I have recently converted it to a fixed gear/single speed using a Formula flip-flop hub. The Formula hubs have a 120 mm solid axle. I would really like to be able to increase the size of the Formula axle to 130 mm. I realize that a lot of people would say that bending the forks 5 mm on a side is no big deal for a steel-framed bike, but I don't really like it. Also, it makes it a bit more difficult to get the chain tension right when I am flip-flopping the hub from one side to the other, because the horizontal drop-out travel is really long on both sides. If I only loosen the axle bolts a little bit, then the forks make it difficult/impossible to move the wheel because of their drag on the nuts due to being bent so far in. If I loosen the nuts to the point where I can easily move the wheel, by the time I have tightened the forks back down, the alignment of the tire has changed radically.

So, I want to decrease the amount I have tighten the nuts to clamp the drop-outs onto the axle. I think that what I want are some axle spacers, but I have been looking around, and I am not sure that what I call axle spacers are the things that you would slap between the axle and the dropouts to increase the effective width of the the hub.

Can anyone point me to a source for these things?

Thanks a bunch.

David


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Instead of using spacers, I added additional 5mm locknuts on both sides.

Anyway, you can find spacers and locknuts here.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

Axle spacers are generally permanently installed between the cones and the locknuts, and not just slapped on the axle. Any bike shop will have them at a cost of just a couple dollars. More if they install them. Just tell them how much spacing you need to do, and they should be able to hook you up. If they can't, then they're probably not a well-equipped shop.


----------



## djharr (Mar 9, 2008)

Great. Sounds like I need to pull the wheel and take it to the LBS and see if they can put them on for me.

David


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Wheels Manufacturing makes nice alloy axle spacers in various widths.

I had the same problem with my Fuso conversion. 128mm rear spacing and a 120mm Formula sealed bearing hub. I could squeeze it in there but it made tensioning the chain a real headache.

Two 4mm spacers between the "adjusting" (it really doesn't adjust anything) nut and the locknut. The Formula axle was plenty long enough and the wheel fits perfectly.


----------



## FlintPaper (Dec 28, 2006)

Is there any reason not to just go to Ace/Home Depot and pick up some washers?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

FlintPaper said:


> Is there any reason not to just go to Ace/Home Depot and pick up some washers?


No.
I've done that and worked as good as any axle spacer. They're just not as nice looking.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

roadfix said:


> No.
> I've done that and worked as good as any axle spacer. They're just not as nice looking.



+1...washers work good...another sourse of spacers is any rear Shimano hub...If you have an old Shimano freewheel hub, you've hit the motherload when it comes to spacers


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

FlintPaper said:


> Is there any reason not to just go to Ace/Home Depot and pick up some washers?


Practically, no, there's no problem with that. However, zinc and stainless washers vary in thickness a fair bit, and it's usually easily measurable. Make sure your two stacks are equal before you install them.

(BTW, this will make no discernible difference in the chainline or ride quality. It's just something I noticed)

(And yes I enjoy noticing and "fixing" things like that. I'm a geek)


----------

